
U.S. Hits Russian Officials with Sanctions Over Election Hacks - bedhead
https://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2016-12-29/u-s-hits-russian-officials-with-sanctions-over-election-hacks
======
bedhead
Admittedly I haven't been following this extremely closely, nor do I want to
come off as an apologist, but has the Obama administration released, well,
_any_ evidence of that Russians were behind this? Or is it all being claimed
secret in the interest of national security?

~~~
elmerfud
No he hasn't. It's all disinformation to deligitmize the incoming president.

It's like everyone has forgotten that Obama was given the Nobel peace prize
and yet here he is beating the drums of war with no public evidence. So far
the only thing we know is that there was human failure which allowed a
phishing attack to work against a non-government system. That's not hacking,
that's just a dumb mistake. This alleged "Russian hack" causing the loss of
Hillary does not explain how Democrats were overturned at all levels, not just
the president.

This is a passive aggressive action to destabilize the world politics for an
incoming administration. Yet Trump was accused of lacking the temperament to
be president.

